# Fire Management



## skipdonohue (Jul 27, 2017)

I've had my Yoder Cheyenne for 3 years now, I would say I continuously produce great BBQ with it, despite my question here. My only complaint is getting the smoker to hold my target temp longer.,  I use splits around 12-14 inches long and around wrist size thickness. The pit has no leaks at all.  If my target is 260, it'll get there and hold 7-10 mins then start to decline.. I keep reading about other people throwing a split in every hour., I can't even image that as I'm throwing splits on every 15-20 mins.. if I use a larger log the temp will be too high..I've just assumed that being the Cheyenne is the smallest smoker in the Yoder family that this could be the issue.. thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## phatbac (Jul 28, 2017)

skipdonohue said:


> I've had my Yoder Cheyenne for 3 years now, I would say I continuously produce great BBQ with it, despite my question here. My only complaint is getting the smoker to hold my target temp longer., I use splits around 12-14 inches long and around wrist size thickness. The pit has no leaks at all. If my target is 260, it'll get there and hold 7-10 mins then start to decline.. I keep reading about other people throwing a split in every hour., I can't even image that as I'm throwing splits on every 15-20 mins.. if I use a larger log the temp will be too high..I've just assumed that being the Cheyenne is the smallest smoker in the Yoder family that this could be the issue.. thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


I have a RF stick burner (see my signature) and i discovered if i use larger splits  but close the dampers till i only have 1/2 inch of space on each side i can hold at 225-250 for hours. after about hour and half i put another stick on but it doesn't get much hotter than 250. 

Now i will say i have never used a Yoder but I'm guessing you should add more wood and reduce airflow to the temp you want. that's my 2 cents anyways. YMMV

Good luck,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## sqwib (Jul 28, 2017)

The sweet spot for my pit seems to be about 275, it's a bit of a bear to keep a continuous 250 without fiddling too much. Seems that it wants to ride at 275 with just a few coals, to a few splits.(once heated).  It slowly creeps up if I add too much wood at once but it also will choke itself when there's a lot of flame and thats with all the vents open.

It can run pretty consistent at 300 also, but keeping 225-250 for ribs is a bit tougher.

seems like you're getting your heat from flame as opposed to coals, The wood flaming up is most likely the culprit for the temp swing. I like to get a large coal bed and add 2-3 splits every 30 minutes or so. I have on occasion, loaded it up, hopped in the jacuzzi for an hour or so and its fine.

Is the wood you are using leave a good coal bed or does it go right to ash? I find that if I'm using a wood that doesn't stay in the "(Coal) stage long its harder to maintain a certain temperature and I'm prone to temp swings.

I go heavy on the startup.













16904258001_1339aaba71_b.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jul 28, 2017


















8077008279_5a8921b530_b.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jul 28, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2017)

You need to keep a good coal bed going.

I start my fire with a chimney of lump & a couple of splits.

Once it gets to temp I shut the dampers down, usually only one is open about 1/4".

It will hold any temp I set it at. If I want to cook at 225 I just build a smaller fire to begin with.

If I want to cook at 270, I start with a bigger fire.

You just want to make sure you never loose your coal bed.

I'm assuming your wood is on a grate so that air can flow underneath it.

Al


----------



## skipdonohue (Jul 28, 2017)

Thx guys, some great points made here..I do start with a chimney full of lump then add splits..  maybe I need even more coals.. it does seem most of my temp comes from flame and not the coals.. i will try closing damper once temp is set, I always run chimney damper and firebox side door wide open.. this year i took out the grate so my splits are right in the coals.. it seemed to give me more consistency temp wise


----------



## sqwib (Jul 28, 2017)

skipdonohue said:


> maybe I need even more coals.. it does seem most of my temp comes from flame and not the coals.. i will try closing damper once temp is set



Yes more coals help.
I wouldn't try controlling the temp with the "damper" until after you have a good coal bed going, if you try controlling the temp while you have some serious flames going, you will choke the fire and smoulder it.
Fire needs more oxygen than coals.
Once you get good at keeping a good coal bed going with less flame it should coast pretty good for you.
Also, stay away from round splits, try and use splits that are solid on all 4 sides.... Hope that makes sense.
Once you get comfortable with fire management on your rig, you can play with larger and rounded splits.


----------

